# CFTU Confirms 1,600 China Foreign Teachers Deported In 2014 So Far...



## GreenGene (Oct 27, 2012)

In the past, expat foreign teachers working in China without a "Z" visa (work visa) were usually detained for a day, fined $150 and given a warning along with 30 days to get the right visa. In July of 2013 all of that became ancient history. Now the warnings have been replaced with deportations and 3 year reentry bans.

In the June edition of the CFTU Newsletter, the following stats are published for 2014 which is only half over...
_*
"To date, 1,637 expats have been expelled from China in 2014, and 1,237 of these have been foreign teachers. 1,015 were found working on L, F, and X visas, fined an average of $1,800 and deported with three year reentry bans. Another 28 were expelled for "violent acts", 39 for "criminal activities", and 121 for "contraband", and the balance for "other reasons" that were not explained."*_

Clearly without any doubt, the Chinese government means business under the new regime and foreigners wanting to work in China need to take Chinese visa law seriously. I got a free copy of China's visa laws in English from the CFTU and you can too by sending an email to them at VisaLaws[at]ChinaForeignTeachersUnion.org


----------

